# Vapefly Braided Coils



## davedes (26/12/19)

Has anyone tried these coils?

If so, how were they?






Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88 (26/12/19)

Not a fan of braided or chain link coils, the spit back from those puppies are like drinking e juice, scolding hot e juice that burns your tongue and pallet of your mouth 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (26/12/19)

davedes said:


> Has anyone tried these coils?
> 
> If so, how were they?
> 
> ...



@Friep should be able to give you some insight, I think. He is my forum coil master.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (26/12/19)

Resistance said:


> @Friep should be able to give you some insight, I think. He is my forum coil master.



Lol thanks man realy appreciate the compliment. Unfortunately I haven't tried the specific one. 

I like braided coils some of them has some spitback just like twisted wire but if they are nice and tight and the watts and wicking is right they can be an awesome vape

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/12/19)

davedes said:


> Has anyone tried these coils?
> 
> If so, how were they?
> 
> ...


Braided coils give initial spitback but you just have to wait for the spit before putting the drip tip to your lips. It only takes about half a day for the build to settle down and the spitback ceases and then due to all the surface area they give fantastic flavour and yes i have used both those ones in my Zeus and Zeus X.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------

